# sytème audio



## marian (30 Octobre 2010)

hello à tous, j'ai Ubuntu sur 1 partition de mon DD et je n'arrive pas à obtenir la sortie du son sur mes enceintes Creative alors que sur la partition dédiée à OSX elles fonctionnent bien...1 idée, 1 conseil, pour que j'y arrive enfin ! Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Octobre 2010)

l'idée c'est que selon les macs ( carte son) il y a des problèmes. Pas de son sous ubuntu 10 Voir le site de ubuntu.fr ils en parlent. http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/apple_imac voir la note là ou est écrit "carte son" j'ai le même problème ( et nous ne sommes pas les seuls)à avoir ce problème. )


----------



## marian (1 Novembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, j'ai effectivement vu cet article mais je pensais qu'il faisait référence à AUCUN son, hors j'ai du son sur le Mac....ce sont mais enceintes branchées sur le Mac qui ne rendent rien...Je vais reprendre ça dès que j'aurais basculé sur ma partition Ubuntu.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2010)

voir la config alsamixer ( via le terminal) sous ubuntu. Tu ass de la chance... moi je n'ai rien de rien coté son


----------



## marian (1 Novembre 2010)

oui c'est ce que j'ai fait....le hic, c'est que je ne sais pas quel réglage vérifier


----------



## marian (1 Novembre 2010)

chez moi ça donne ça....(headphones ???? perdus !)


----------

